

The Hilbert Hotel - kamaal
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/09/the-hilbert-hotel/

======
jejones3141
Well, since my baby left me/ I found a new place to dwell/ There's infinite
capacity at Hilbert Hotel/ There's always room there, baby/ There's always
room there/ There's always room there for one more...

